# December Throwdown Winners!



## fired up

The winner of the official December throwdown as decided by the judges of the events committee is.....

ShooterRick
   3. Cheddar-Jack Beer Bacon Soup in a Smoked Acorn Squash Bowl
[font=&quot][/font]

Actually ShooterRick won both categories. Since it is stated in the rules that you may not win both, the prize for the People's Choice award goes to the runner up. Since there was a tie for 2nd place between smokemifugotem and miamirick, it came down to the judges scores to break the tie.

The winner of the people's choice award goes to.....

Smokemifugotem
   5. Smoked Beer-Cheese Soup



Congratulations to you both!

I would once again like to thank all of the participants in our first monthlly throwdown. Everyone did a great job.


----------



## bbally

Please name the dishes, I don't know who made what on the tie.


----------



## fired up

fixed, meant to put the pics up but forgot lol


----------



## eaglewing

Fired Up, so the 'Voting Poll' was just for "Peoples Choice"? and the real judges judge behind the scenes?


*BY The WAY, CONGRATS TO YOU BOTH GUYS!!!! GOOD JOB*


----------



## shooterrick

First let me send my congrats to all that participated!  I will be looking forward to adding any of the recipes posted to my collection.  Great job all.  It was fun.

Thanks to SMF and Fired Up for conducting the throwdown.  This site does a great job of promoting our hobby.

Last but not least thanks to all those that voted for me.  I am happy to see that you appreciated my somewhat out of the box smoke.  I will post under cheese the method and recipe for all to enjoy.


Honored,
ShooterRick


----------



## bbally

Thank you sir.

Good results, all entries we very nice, the winning selections including the tie were extraordinary IMO.

Good job people and congrats to the winners.


----------



## dirt guy

Great job participants!  Congrats to the winners.  Please post all of the recipes--my printer needs another workout.


----------



## fired up

Correct, the judging is done by the events committee.


----------



## eaglewing

*
RGR that, that clears it up for me, Thanks!!!!*

*
ME TOO, we should start a thread where ALL the entries can post their recipes!!! Everyone who submitted deserves credit for going thru the work... thnx to all, guys, some tasty looking stuff!!!
*


----------



## smokeguy

Hopefully everyone will start a thread with their recipes.  ALL of them were might tasty looking!


----------



## red stick bbq

Congrats ShooterRick!  when I saw yours I knew I didn't have a chance!  Great idea and presentation!


----------



## mballi3011

First congrats on the win there "ShooterRick" and the peoples choice "Smokemifugotem" both of you did a great job. Now we just need the recipes please I'm with dirt guy and need thr recipes so I can atleat tell my guess how I came up with theses recipes.


----------



## red stick bbq

I've been through the recipe section and there's no area for "soups and stews".  Perhaps a special "Throwdown Recipe" sticky?


----------



## shooterrick

I posted mine in cheese.  If a new thread is started for this a moderator can move it no probs.


----------



## morkdach

conn grats to all who entered


----------



## old poi dog

Congratulations to All who participated in the throwdown as well as the Winners.


----------



## DanMcG

Fired-up, Are you going to list the other contestants and there dish's? I would like to know who I voted for, and I think they deserve recognition for participating.


----------



## treegje

congrats to the winners 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









it was fun to participate


----------



## smokemifugotem

Thank you to all the people who voted for me!! It feels good considering i have only been smoking for about 9 months now. To be included among these great recipes and chefs is an honor. And i would like to say to shooterrick- I would have voted for you in the viewers choice as well. That looks amazing! I saw that pic and instantly thought--i want a bite of that squash-- Great job by all and a heck of a fun time!! I will post my recipe shortly. I am off to pick up a 300 gal on a trailer to start my trailer build!!


----------



## bman62526

Sweet!  I had a hard time deciding who to vote for, as so many dishes looked good.

I am looking forward to thinking up an entry for this month's throwdown.  However, it all depends on if I can move enough snow out of the driveway to actually USE my garage and smoker again this month.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats again to all that participated.


----------



## fired up

1.  [font=&quot]Hungry Man's Hearty Smoked Chili[/font] by Smokingohiobutcher

2.  [font=&quot]15 Bean Smoked Chicken and Venison Sausage Soup by Mballi3011

3. [/font]  [font=&quot]Cheddar-Jack Beer Bacon Soup in a Smoked Acorn Squash Bowl by ShooterRick

[/font]  [font=&quot]4. Three-Meat and Bean Smoked Stew[/font] by Meatball

   5. Smoked Beer-Cheese Soup by Smokemifugotem

6. Smoked Turkey and Sage Sausage Soup by Raceyb

7. Smoked Chicken and Tasso Gumbo by Redstickbbq

8. Smoked Rabbit Stew by Treegje

[font=&quot]9. Chili Stuffed Smoked Portabella Mushroom with Bacon and Cheddar Cheese by MiamiRick[/font]

10. Chunky, Cheesy, Creamy, smoked baked potato soup by RonP


----------



## oneshot

Congrats to Shooter and Smokem for an outstanding job!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And a great showing by everyone that entered, some really great combos there!!!!


----------



## miamirick

well i just have to say i'm proud to have placed third in this crowd of estemed smokers,  Thanks to all of those who voted for my shrooms and SHOOTERRICK congratulations on your victory.  Gonna have to try harder for january appetizer throwdown.  gotta go fire up the smoker and get some practice in right now.   

Thanks again for the votes guys


----------



## smokemifugotem

Miamirick, I dont usually like mushrooms, but you made them look good enough to eat!! GOOD JOB!


----------



## beer-b-q

Congratulationss to Shooter and Smokemifugotum...


----------



## fire it up

Congrats to the winners and to all of us who got to look at the pics of the great dishes as well!


----------



## meatball

Congrats guys!! I had trouble deciding which of yours to vote for - cheese soup? I'll take a bowl - great bowls too.


----------



## the dude abides

It was a tough one for sure.  All of the entries looked so good.  Nice creativity and well thought out.  Everyone should be proud of their work.


----------



## bmudd14474

I added a new forum for the throwdowns so feel free to post all throwdown entries there.


----------

